# Fixed choke to a screw in choke



## JUSTO & BELLA (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a NEF 12 guage with a fixed modified choke. would it be worth it to have the gun to except screw in chokes.
What does that usually run and does anyone no anybody in the metro that does it?


----------



## Headsortails (Apr 8, 2013)

You can buy a barrel for it for about the same price as a cut and thread.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 9, 2013)

Headsortails said:


> You can buy a barrel for it for about the same price as a cut and thread.



Yep. Pick up a new barrel, or even better a new gun.  Unless it has significant sentimental value, you're wasting your money.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Apr 9, 2013)

Sumtoy website shows 35.00 to thread.  Aint gonna find a new barrel or gun for that price.  A used barrel and you fit it maybe but not a factory fitted barrel.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Apr 12, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> Sumtoy website shows 35.00 to thread.  Aint gonna find a new barrel or gun for that price.  A used barrel and you fit it maybe but not a factory fitted barrel.



link please


----------



## Bushwhacker (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.sumtoycustoms.com/
William will be glad to talk to you.  He's located in Glennville, GA.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Apr 12, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> http://www.sumtoycustoms.com/
> William will be glad to talk to you.  He's located in Glennville, GA.



thanks


----------

